# Night try



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

well...im going to go and try to catch some saugeye tonight. If anyone else is out post how ya night went! I'll try to update spot for spot cuz I'm scrambling??? No real clue??


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Last year I fished this time and never found more than one or two until the water hit 55 degrees. Think my best day at alum last year was 3rd week in October.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You never know till you try! And... I love fishing as water temps drop into the 50’s... anywhere.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

So far I def feel its too warm...3 alum spots joshys n xrap no nada


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

If you’re willing to drive head over to buckeye or Indian. They will do really good next week.


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Gonna try the river in the morning with it being warm might still be early for deep waters dont wanna make the trip to shallow lakes til end of this week

GL


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Gave it a shot this morn 2misses 1 smallmouth. Did see a older fellow get a few on a float dont know but i beleive minnow. 

GL


----------



## DennisMele (Feb 2, 2020)

Went out at 3am to the river. I casted my usual spot for about 30 minutes with no luck. I decided to go down stream to check out what the recent flooding changed. Downstream where the current settled I heard a bunch of fish smacking the surface chasing bait so I casted right to them. I caught 6 saugeye and one largemouth all within an hour. Lost a few other bites before I could get them to shore. The key was reeling the Joshy in fast, they weren’t hitting slow retrieves. My silktruse Joshy got torn up and stopped swimming straight so I called it a night and headed home. Probably could have caught more if I put a new bait on.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I will be out for just a few minute tonight...i doubt ill hit anything. It really needs to rain settle and cool off


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Caught a big bass that is all...


----------



## DennisMele (Feb 2, 2020)

Went out again tonight, two eyes and a big smallie.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

DennisMele said:


> Went out again tonight, two eyes and a big smallie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, way to go


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm out trying tonight...


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Finally got into a few


----------



## DennisMele (Feb 2, 2020)

Tried the spot I was at the other two night I posted, nothing. Tried another spot and got one saugeye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Found a few tonight...very old school cleveland walleye stick bait!!#shinesbaitoriginallure!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Bought a new kayak recently and made my first trip out to Buckeye last night. 6:30-9:00. Caught one cat and my first eye from the yak. It was a nice night out. Around sunset, fish were busting shad everywhere near cranberry marsh area.


----------

